# Does anybody on how to install dcc/sound to a kato p-42?



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm attempting to install an esu direct into a dc ho scale kato p42 and something not right with this install.

Esu was of no help soundtraxx was not either..

I even followed the p42 install PDF on soundtraxx site

I also tried hooking one power truck and it only makes a horrible electrical noise and when I had all installed I was getting shocked through the weighted frame..

Any help in actual installing an esu in these p42's will be appreciated


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Lets start with what it is not doing. Some back ground might help us help you. Is this your first decoder install? Or are you experienced in installing them?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

What it's not doing? Easy ... Working lol

Seriously though from the phone calls I made these motor trucks are supposed be wired in series A truck pos to pos motor terminal neg to neg and B truck pos to neg and neg to pos

Decoder is not getting power this way

My thinking is the copper contact strip that is through the body like the older kato sd40's
Is my problem. Getting a nice tingle when I go to touch the weighted frame part.

And no this is not my first install.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm returning until somebody is competent enough to actually display proper instructions on installing there decoders in kato p42..


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That install is a fairly easy install.
I don't know why you would contact Soundtraxx for your ESU install??? Sounds like walking into a Chevy dealership and demanding they sell you a Ford? 

Sounds like you're not understanding the way this model works.
The frame is going to shock you as it is the connection to the rails, or what they call the power pickups.
Have you pulled the jumpers out of the motors and wired them for connection to the decoder?
Have you connected power to the decoder?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Reason I asked soundtraxx is because that is the only reference to an install of this type..


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol I knew it!

Btw I'm using a direct board like a tsunami AT board

The kato board is "special" made 

The copper strip is going to have to be remove for track power to make the motors work..

I guess the tsunami board has special contacts to the frame to transfer the power??

So Nimt. I'm basically installing a ... Lets say a 828040 board. Just throwing that part number out there... If you have done a kato p42 you would see the problem I was running into.. And I'm sure esu loksound uses a totally different board or decoder for there OEM installs..


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

This may be a bit better to follow from the Kato USA sight:

https://katousa.com/HO/P42/maint/DCC-install.html


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

That's the thing. It's no help when you are running a different non oem drop in board

Thanks though.


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

It's no different than installing any decoder .... you have to isolate the truck pick-up from the motor. The Kato instructions clearly tell you how to remove the brass strip from the trucks and add the new wires for separating out the motors. The wheels transfer the track power to that long copper strip which in turn feeds power to both sides of the split chassis. If you are not using the factory board, you'll have to come up with your own means of attaching two wires for the truck / track power pick up - either off the trucks themselves, the copper strip they rub on, or the split chassis halves themselves.

When you are using a product not recommended by the manufacturer, don't expect much in the way of any assistance.

Mark.


----------

